# Bobert's Progress so far



## Bobert11284 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have my progress in photos posted up.

I am 5'7 

I went from 130 lbs to 190lbs in a little less than two years.

The first picture of e was taken when I was 18 maybe turning 19
In less than a month I will be turning 21.

Is it bizarre that I grew so big in less than two years? I feel like a freaking beast, and my clothes feel like they are going to rip off b/c i haven't been able to replace my wardrobe. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little self conscious about my increased size, but it is kind of cool at the same time.

Any Comments on my pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

Thats a cool progress pic...from boy to man.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 15, 2005)

What I am trying to decide is whether to go back to a smaller size or go with the flow and get bigger, cuz I just keep getting bigger naturally. It's kind of like I am just growing bigger and bigger, without alot of effort of my own...

I posted this on another board, but it fits...

Since I'm used to being small, I feel really big now, and I feel like I am bursting out of alot of my clothes. It feels like I'm a totally different person, so I am not really used to the size I am now, and am trying to channel it.
Actually I kind of feel like a beast, I think that since I grew so fast in actually a little less than two years my brain hasn't caught up with my body, so I kind of want to know if I look too big? 

Its just so weird because all thru high school i ate alot and stuff, but never gained any weight, and had a really wirey frame and stuff, but now I kind of look like a wrestler.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 16, 2005)

Has anyone else ever heard of grwoing this fast from 19 - 21? Is there a such thing as a metabolism change or anything? Because I really was a hard gainer, and now its like I cant even control it. I mentioned going back to a smaller weight, but I really don't know if I could ever turn back. I don't know if that is possible. Isn't that weird?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

I have seen kids who are short and the they just become real tall overnight.

You look better in the after pics, why would ever want to be small again?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 16, 2005)

I dunno, its not like I grew in height I guess, it's just like I blew up into a beast. Before I kind of had the whole pretty boy look, thin, actually even smaller than a swimmers bod, and now I am more like a wrestler, or football player, or something more beefy. And when I say this was two years ago, it took alot less than that for me to change. It is kind of like I was an ectomorph, and never could gain a pound no matter how hard I tried, and then my body kind of just took another turn and went out of control and turned into this. So, sometimes I feel uncomfortable in my own skin, but thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 16, 2005)

so tonight I just got back to my college, from being home for the weekend, and find out my car on campus is dead. Which really pisses me off, I drive a 1973 VW beetle, which is a cool car, when it runs, but right now, its just being a pain in the butt, its a serious money pit!  

Don't have anyone I know to fix it in time for practice tomorrow, so basically yea, I'm screwed. On a lighter note, I did have a great weekend other than that!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else ever heard of grwoing this fast from 19 - 21? Is there a such thing as a metabolism change or anything? Because I really was a hard gainer, and now its like I cant even control it.


 A lot of guys metab slows down around 21, post puberty.
 I went from 128-183lbs...age 20-21.  

 Great progress.  I like your ink too


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks man! glad not to feel like such a freak! I just posted another old pic of me


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 17, 2005)

man, this sucks! i hate not being able to sleep! I can't get to sleep, so i'm fooling around on the computer! argh! Hopefully tomorrow i'll go to class!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 17, 2005)

I also forgot to say that the body I hair I have in the first pictures has spared like wild fire, I don't know what to do with it but shave it off. Its like when I wear a tee shirt now you can see the hair poking up thru the top of the tee. It just keeps getting thicker and wider, and darker. So, I've been shaving it, my face has alot thicker beard now too.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

It's Tuesday Morning, I got up and I'm checking my emails and stuff! lol.

I really appreciate all the nice comments everyone made on this board. The real truth behind why I feel uncomfortable with my body now, is because I really liked this girl for 2 years, and she liked me too. She really went for the "pretty boy" type, and I was exactly that. But when I started changing, she lost interest in me. I know that just shows she's shallow, but it hurts too you know?

Oh yea! hahaha, another thing related is the other day the wrestling coach told me I look like I wrestled in High School, and asked if I'd be interested in joining the team. Hahaha! I've never wrestled in my life!! hahahaha. I did get alot of amusement out of that to say the least. Wrestling singlet? On me? What a joke!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok, so I put my pictures on hotornot.com, I love that site! My old picture got an 8.5, and the picture of me now, is a 2.8 out of 10!!!! OUCH! So can I have some honest feed back about my pics?? Any comments at all would be awesome, Even if they are negative I can use them!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

You look marvelous, a lot like a greek god.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

The picture of you a few years ago... I would have guessed you were about 14-15.  You looked like a little kid.  You look a lot older now.  You have a decent size to you but I would hardly say you look like a monster.  You aren't that big.  I doubt that your new looks have anything to do with the girl loosing interest in you.  That is just what girls under 25 do.  Maybe by the time they are 21, some girls might be able to keep interested in a guy for longer (some girls) but before 21... if you kept her interested for 6 months or more, that is quite an accomplishment.  A lot of guys can get more serious about relationships at a younger age than girls.  Many girls these days tend to not want to settle down until a little older (and by the time they do, the only single guys left are the ones that decided to never settle down)

I wouldn't worry about hot or not.  There are people that just don't like tattoos and will give a 1 if you have any.  There are also people that will vote 1 just because you don't have a shirt on so they think you are just being vain.  As far as getting a high vote on the other picture, I think it is people trying to make the skinny little 14 year old feel good about himself 

Personally, I'd just get rid of the mustache, put on a shirt that shows your arms without making you look vain and post a new picture.  I bet it would do a lot better.

You wanted feedback, good or bad


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you! Right now I want to collect some feedback, thanks. What do you mean by a shirt that shows my arms? All my clothes are pretty much the same ones I had before, and I wore all smalls and extra smalls. I'm in college so I can't really afford to replace them, so I struggle to make them fit, tee shirts and polos that is, and I fill them out so much that they look really stretched, and the arms and chest look almost skin tight. How should I dress for my body now? I'm used to dressing for a small guy?? Please if any one can give me more comments!!!?? I want all the advice and oppinions I can get right now on my body, my style, what I should work on, even if you  think I'm ugly! Anything!


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's see a picture in one of these shirts.  I just meant a short sleeve type of shirt instead of something like a long sleeve sweater.

You don't want all your shirts to be skin tight though.  You might have to do some shopping.  Try a second hand type of store, they often have them close to colleges.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay, I thought you were talking about those sleeveless shirts people wear sometimes, and wife beaters etc.
Oh yea, about the mustache, that wasn't really on purpose, I am just getting really hairy, and I forget to shave as often as I need too, and my mustache grows really fast. Thats another thing I'm getting worried about.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh yea, thanks Min O for your comments!!! Any one else? Critique?


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> Okay, I thought you were talking about those sleeveless shirts people wear sometimes, and wife beaters etc.
> Oh yea, about the mustache, that wasn't really on purpose, I am just getting really hairy, and I forget to shave as often as I need too, and my mustache grows really fast. Thats another thing I'm getting worried about.



When was the last time you shaved your chest?  If it was any more than about 10 minutes before that photo, you aren't very hairy at all.  That mustache didn't come in very thick and if you haven't been shaving at all, I would expect to see a full beard by the time your mustache came in like that.  Did you shave your arms before that picture too?

Dude, you aren't nearly as hairy as you think.  Now guys that need to shave their back twice a week... they are hairy.  Guys that need to use a trimmer first before they shave because it is too thick for just a razor are hairy.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, I did shave not long before that picture. Okay, look at the picture of me before, see how all I have is like a happy trail? That like all exploded during this time. It ran up my body to my neck and over my shoulders and all over my stomach. When I wear a tee shirt you can see that I have a hairy chest!!!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

I can get a picture maybe if you want to see


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 18, 2005)

sure 

Do you have this guy beat?

http://www.rokkerrecords.com/roadpics/ski-blue-lagoon-mud-chest-hairy.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I put my pictures on hotornot.com, I love that site! My old picture got an 8.5, and the picture of me now, is a 2.8 out of 10!!!! OUCH! So can I have some honest feed back about my pics?? Any comments at all would be awesome, Even if they are negative I can use them!



I am also on there.  http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=EUSYHUR&key=BWN


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

No, mine isn't black like that, or that long, but it encompasses more space than his, it goes across my chest, and on my shoulders. I want to post a picture, but this won't let me. I


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

.. have to go to practice, but when I get back I will try to upload it


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay, it finally let me upload. This was my chest before I started shaving it. Is it bad? Or is it normal? Anyone can comment!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

wow that picture came out big. You can actually even see that I was smaller even when this picture was taken, and that wasn't even a year ago. Altho I was quite a bit bigger than before. I guess I was probably 178 lbs here? The hair was just starting in my before pictures. Since I won;t be going around shirtless this winter should I let it all grow back in? or try and find a way to kill it. Its really frusterating, its hard to hide, it pokes out of my shirts.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 18, 2005)

I could barely fit into those jeans then


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

Any more critiques on my pictures?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

Neil, Here is my picture of my chest.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay... you're hairy


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ouch, hairier than you thought I would be? Am I hairier than you? See, I wasn't lying when I said I was going from pretty boy to beast!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

nice progress.

About your dilema of either growing more or dieting down.......

If you have been eating high amounts of cals for an extended period of time and have not dieted in a while why not diet for a few weeks (mabye 4-6) and then get back on the bulking train.  There is no better time to put on muscle then right after a diet as holding yourself in a calorie restricted state your body is really primed and ready to re-bound and go the other way.  Also, if you have been over eating for awhile, dieting for a bit might be what your metabolism needs for a break to get fired up again.  Like training, you can' go balls out 100% all the time.  You need to periodize and work in times for un-loading or active rest to allow for recovery.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

so then, you think I should continue to push it and see how large I can become? And not try to fight my body to make it a more streamline look?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

no, right now just diet for about 4-5 weeks.  this will not only lean you out but get your body reved up to push it some more.  then, after the diet, go at it again and try and push up higher than you are now.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

okay, cool


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

This was my original goal, by 22 I thought with alot of training, I might look something like this
http://www.naspensacola.navy.mil/mwr/images/swimmer.jpg
I bypassed that a while ago, and I'm not so sure I can even get back to that point


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> This was my original goal, by 22 I thought with alot of training, I might look something like this
> http://www.naspensacola.navy.mil/mwr/images/swimmer.jpg
> I bypassed that a while ago, and I'm not so sure I can even get back to that point


that body looks......well average. he looks skinny to me.
You may like tthe Brad Pitt body, do a search here.....he's a favorite here.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

I've gotten so round tho. Minotaur said he thinks I could be a "grade A powerlifter", and that I should just go with the flow. That sounds like fun and all, but wow, how big could I get?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is the image I get when I think about power lifters
http://www.gungfu.com/pics_general/pics_accessories/nutrition_cognamine-bottle-weigth-lifter.jpg

Which actually might happen to my body if it continues another few years like it has. But how do you live in a body like that?? haha. It is cool looking tho, very different from my original goal, and very different from my old look.
comments?


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 20, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> This is the image I get when I think about power lifters
> http://www.gungfu.com/pics_general/pics_accessories/nutrition_cognamine-bottle-weigth-lifter.jpg
> 
> Which actually might happen to my body if it continues another few years like it has. But how do you live in a body like that?? haha. It is cool looking tho, very different from my original goal, and very different from my old look.
> comments?



As long as my clothes fit and it didn't cost me a fortune to replace them, I'd kill to look like that.  In fact, once I lose the excess fat (about 20 lbs) and know I can do it (it's hard because I am insulin resistant and prediabetic), I would love to bulk some more.  My goal is to get my chest to about 48-50" (currently 47") and my arms to 18" (currently 17"), at my height of 5'5".  

You do get used to the size; I can say that considering I was 137 lbs in a size 38 jacket 11 years ago, and am now 223 lbs in a 46-48.  And I like it.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 20, 2005)

well, I'm pretty sure thats where I'm headed, only I will be the hairy version! Good bye old me, hello beast! haha


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually, I need to accept that I will never be the "pretty boy" type anymore. Those days have expired, and the changes are irreversable.

So what I am going to do is embrace the changes, I'm not going for the swimmer bod/ Abercrombie Model look. I am going to start bulking, and I am going to let my chest hair grow out, and not trim it. And just let my body transform into the beast that it is screaming to become!

It'll be hard, but I don't think I have alot of choice, so I might as well embrace it to the fullest!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just posted a new picture... Its been a while since I've been on here


----------

